# Amazing "Bikini" Beach Day with Guera!



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh man... today was just too perfect, the weather was WONDERFUL!!! So at the last minute, James and I decided to pack up and go to the beach... it was Guera's turn this time... so my gal had a blast. 

OKAY... LOL... My HUGE ACCOMPLISHMENT!!! I finally got brave enough to go out in a BIKINI!!!  (It's such a scary word!) After working my butt off and losing 38 lbs... I finally did it. James had bought it for me a while back and gave me a set date to get comfy in it (July 4th), but it came alot sooner! haha! 

Hey, I do not have the perfect Bikini Body WHATSOEVER! But I think I at least pulled it off a bit! (Sigh James was having himself a field day! LOL! He was so happy) 
Especially after all I've done to get here... I've never been happier... now if only I can knock off 15 more lbs! 

Here's our beach day! 
Testing out the water... oooh it was like bath water! So perfect! Finally!









Getting comfy with what I have on after James' persistence...









Guera with daddy! Is it play time yet?!









more


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

WOOT AND WE WERE OFF!!!
Guera was just having so much fun... she kinda forgot about her hatred of water! haha!


















One of my faves!









Man... sometimes the sun hit just perfect while taking the pics... then other times it was all bleh


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Running Running!


















I looked so funny here! haha









more


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Yay!









Love this one









My handsome


















more


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

My fave of us



























Thanks you all for looking!!!
Nessa


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

LoL... just had to put this here to remind myself where I started at...
EEEK EEK EEEEK EEEK!  LoL!
October 2008









Pheww...
Nessa


----------



## Jessieanne (Feb 8, 2009)

Good for you for loosing all that weight....I think you look great and looks like your pup had a blast...keep it up!


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow! You look _Grrrrrrrr-reat!_ You really do... The before and afters are such a shock... I'm proud of you for gettin' out there in a bikini! You're my hero, but you'll never catch me even dead in one! lol!

Guera looks like she was reminiscing on her puppy days... Love the one with her back legs stretched out, like she was posing with you! lol!

You and James look so perfect together. ; )


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

You look beautiful! I assumed this was going to be some kind of joke about someone dressing their dog up in a bikini! I was thinking, there are some things you just *shouldn't* do! But this was a nice surprise. Good for you!


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah, I thought Guera was going to be wearing the bikini. LOL You look great! Congratulations! And it looks like a VERY fun day.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations! You look great! Looks like you all had a fun day. Your pictures always make me wish I lived near a beach.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

You look amazing!........ok you have to give up your secrete 

.I wish there was a beach like that around here ..you all look like your having a blast!!!


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

chul3l3ies1126 said:


>


What exactly were you doing in the 2nd picture here?  Your arm and hand positions look strange.


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow. You can see such a big difference in the before and afters. Especially in your face! Wow. Good for you.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

THANKS EVERYONE!!!



Bonn1997 said:


> What exactly were you doing in the 2nd picture here?  Your arm and hand positions look strange.


Just standing the way James told me to stand cuz he likes what I look like when I do that.


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

Fair enough. Congrats again!


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

tooo cute! Love to see those pictures of Guera  I love this one is the BEST one.. 


>


That's a Schnauzer Spawl


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

wow Nessa you look great! I love your bikini too!
Guera looks like she had a blast, and I'm very jealous of your beach and great weather!


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Good job!!! I just bought one I hope to be able to wear it soon


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Congratulations Nessa! Keep up the good work. What is your secret? I suspect all that running around on the beach helps a lot in itself.  I was half expecting to see Guera wearing a bikini. Glad it wasn't the case. lol


----------

